# Marshall Sv20 price jump



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Ive been wanting one of these for a while and saw they wouldn't be available at long and mcquade until the winter. Thought I would check back on their website today. To my surprise the head jumped in price from 1499$ to 1799$ and combo 1699 to $1999? Guess I should have put one on order a month ago....seems like a bit of a jump to me...


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Next year will be the 60th anniversary of Marshall Amplification. 
You might have a few options on the used market once the new product hit the shelves.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Still kicking myself that I missed out on a used SV20H at one of my local stores when they were selling it for $1099...by the time I decided to go for it, it was gone


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Xevyn said:


> Still kicking myself that I missed out on a used SV20H at one of my local stores when they were selling it for $1099...by the time I decided to go for it, it was gone


Ya I had one ordered, and a coupe weeks ago decided I would use the money on something else, and now this! Kicking myself too!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was really interested in these but have come to the conclusion that as much as I like Marshalls, I like them when other people are playing them. I simply cannot make them sound good so they clearly aren't the right amps for me. Orange amps seem to work much better for me than Marshalls do.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

colchar said:


> I was really interested in these but have come to the conclusion that as much as I like Marshalls, I like them when other people are playing them. I simply cannot make them sound good so they clearly aren't the right amps for me. Orange amps seem to work much better for me than Marshalls do.


I think that's generally true for any gear that I get   . It never sounds as good as it did in that YouTube review by <insert favourite YT'er here>


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Xevyn said:


> I think that's generally true for any gear that I get   . It never sounds as good as it did in that YouTube review by <insert favourite YT'er here>



Oh yeah, I can make anything sound like shit.


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

I have the head version and it’s one of the best amps I’ve ever purchased. I used to have 100w Silver Jubilee as well as 1959HW but I don’t really feel drop off in terms of tone. In fact it fits my needs much better. They absolutely did the right thing by putting EL34s instead of EL84s IMO. Since no retailers in Canada currently has the amp as far as I know, even used ones are not so cheaper than brand new these days. Hopefully they will get cheaper once retailers have some back in stock. Good luck hunting!


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

amesburymc said:


> I have the head version and it’s one of the best amps I’ve ever purchased. I used to have 100w Silver Jubilee as well as 1959HW but I don’t really feel drop off in terms of tone. In fact it fits my needs much better. They absolutely did the right thing by putting EL34s instead of EL84s IMO. Since no retailers in Canada currently has the amp as far as I know, even used ones are not so cheaper than brand new these days. Hopefully they will get cheaper once retailers have some back in stock. Good luck hunting!


Im dying to try one! Long and mcquade had none in stock for the longest time. i checked last week and 4 stores had them, with the marked up price... might be a good time for me to go test drive one!


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

There must be something going on with UK based amp manufacturers and pricing because Orange Amps have also increased their pricing. I bought my Orange TH30 head 3 years ago for $1299 (I remember it was priced $1349 at L&M). The same amp is currently listed on L&M for $1619. Even a Rockerverb 50MKIII has jumped to $2749 from around $2300.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> There must be something going on with UK


Brexit is kicking theirs asses now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> Brexit is kicking theirs asses now.



What would Brexit have to do with it?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> There must be something going on with UK based amp manufacturers and pricing because Orange Amps have also increased their pricing. I bought my Orange TH30 head 3 years ago for $1299 (I remember it was priced $1349 at L&M). The same amp is currently listed on L&M for $1619. Even a Rockerverb 50MKIII has jumped to $2749 from around $2300.



The exchange rate factors in. It is bad right now. Being British I buy stuff from there regularly, and the exchange can be killer.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

colchar said:


> What would Brexit have to do with it?


Without getting political, the news feeds look convincing unless it's all fake news and those photos are not taken in the UK.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, prices are going up seemingly to the extent that you have to buy now if you want something because next time you look it might be more than you wanna pay.

Cosmo had a Blues Reunion bag for a 335 for about 180 and I like them so was thinking about it but right now not playing out so put it off - looked a few weeks ago and the price is about 230 or something and that's probably for the same case that they had when I first looked at it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> Without getting political, the news feeds look convincing unless it's all fake news and those photos are not taken in the UK.



You didn't answer the question - what does Brexit have to do with price increases on British made amps?

As for Brexit itself, while it did have an effect on the number of EU nationals doing trucking jobs there are plenty of people who could take those jobs but it is easier to sit on benefits, including Covid benefits, than it is to get off one's arse and go out to work so those jobs go unfilled. To blame shortages on Brexit is simplistic and demonstrates a lack of understanding of the situation. It is a more complex issue than that. Idiots panic buying also plays a role, just as it did here with toilet paper when we went into lockdown. There were no shortages, but people were panic buying as if there were and that resulted in there being none on the shelves when there was plenty available in the supply chain.

And as usual, the media is playing up shortages and making it seem as if they are occurring everywhere. They aren't. Nobody I've spoken to in the UK has had any major issues, and I last spoke to someone there just yesterday.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

colchar said:


> You didn't answer the question - what does Brexit have to do with price increases on British made amps?
> 
> As for Brexit itself, while it did have an effect on the number of EU nationals doing trucking jobs there are plenty of people who could take those jobs but it is easier to sit on benefits, including Covid benefits, than it is to get off one's arse and go out to work so those jobs go unfilled. To blame shortages on Brexit is simplistic and demonstrates a lack of understanding of the situation. It is a more complex issue than that. Idiots panic buying also plays a role, just as it did here with toilet paper when we went into lockdown. There were no shortages, but people were panic buying as if there were and that resulted in there being none on the shelves when there was plenty available in the supply chain.
> 
> And as usual, the media is playing up shortages and making it seem as if they are occurring everywhere. They aren't. Nobody I've spoken to in the UK has had any major issues, and I last spoke to someone there just yesterday.


When a country's economy begins to loose stability, the price of everything increases...just look at Lebanon right now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> When a country's economy begins to loose stability, the price of everything increases...just look at Lebanon right now.



Hardly a fair comparison though is it? And Britain's economy is not losing stability - in typical British fashion (well modern British fashion) people are overreacting while being egged on by the gutter press. If people were to just relax and buy gas like they normally do, there wouldn't be any issues.

And as I said, the issues that do exist aren't widespread. My cousin's husband (in Scotland) is retired and travels a lot. Due to Covid restrictions he has been traveling in the UK and he is making day trips (or slightly longer trips) by car two or three times a week. He isn't having any trouble getting gas for the car.

I was speaking to my PhD supervisor yesterday. He is in the Midlands and was taking a weekend car trip with his wife and kids. He had no concerns about gas.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow. I bought my combo a couple of months ago when they were $1699. Glad I didn't wait.

I think it's the best Marshall I've ever owned, but IMO you should add the cost of a good attenuator if you don't already have one.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Marshall SV20H | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

I got my DSL20HR and cab about a month ago after almost 4 months waiting. COVID has put the whole world behind and created price increases all across the board. I have not looked at Long & McQuades prices since but I wouldn't be surprised if it has gone up also. Glad I got it when I did.
Nope, just checked. Those did not increase.


----------



## drkarr (2 mo ago)

now they are $2149 base price for the SV20H !


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

drkarr said:


> now they are $2149 base orice for the SV20H !


Yep and similar to @2Pauls I gave up and decided to grab a used DSL40CR from GearHunter for $725 - pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

Might be selling my SV20C, if anyone has any interest message me.

fantastic amp! Super loud, but like someone else said above, I’ve come to the conclusion that Marshall amps just don’t jive with me. I love my fender amps too much. But I’m still hesitant to sell this one as I probably won’t be able to get another (if I change my mind) for a long time 😔😔


----------



## drkarr (2 mo ago)

Amazing we are talking about a $650 price hike over a few years on an initially $1499 CAD mass produced amp. I thought that price was high to begin with and decided to wait. Not gonna happen now!

I bought a 1968 Traynor YBA-1 for $600 instead! More headroom, hand wired, similar Fender Bassman/JTM style circuit ….and affordable. I’ll just do a Master Volume mod which is easy enough on this circuit.

Just floored generally at price increases though. Inflation, supply chain issues and Brexit…whatever the reason…the Studio series from Marshall are quickly becoming unubtanium.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

I ended up picking one up a few months ago, on sale. Before the 5th price hike. I love this amp, plug in a let it rip. I use a dr. Air brake with it in order to tame it as it is way too loud even on the low power setting. Volume needs to be up on this thing to get the sound your after!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Xevyn said:


> Yep and similar to @2Pauls I gave up and decided to grab a used DSL40CR from GearHunter for $725 - pretty happy with it so far.


If you can sort out a way around the reverb being dog shit, the DSL40CR is a really great amp. There are times I wish I'd kept mine, but for the money I got offered, she had to go, lol.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> If you can sort out a way around the reverb being dog shit, the DSL40CR is a really great amp. There are times I wish I'd kept mine, but for the money I got offered, she had to go, lol.


Yup I just use my Strymon Flint or Neunaber Immerse MKII for reverb in the fx loop when needed. The reverb is the only real complaint I have with the amp...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm glad I grabbed mine before the latest increase. I also pulled my Mini Jubilee combo from sale because I figured I'd probably regret it and go looking for a replacement again (this is my second). I'd sort of like to get the SC as well, but at the rate they're going, it's less appealing. Snooze and lose, I guess...


----------



## DustyBroom (2 mo ago)

So glad I got a SV20 combo when they were selling them for 1200-ish a couple years back.....that's insane.


----------

